# my sigs rate best



## -lildeemo- (Jul 20, 2008)

hi guys iv just be doing some sigs n i made one i like but wich do you guys think is best and rate out of 10 please
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.


----------



## dice (Jul 20, 2008)

I added a poll for you


----------



## -lildeemo- (Jul 20, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> I added a poll for you


thanks


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 20, 2008)

They all look absolutely gorgeous, but I had to cast a vote for *#1*.

Great work!


----------



## -lildeemo- (Jul 20, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> They all look absolutely gorgeous, but I had to cast a vote for *#1*.
> 
> Great work!


thanks


----------



## Seven (Jul 25, 2008)

I voted for 5, but there are still a couple things with the sigs in general. The colors are a bit too vibrant, the RGB clashes together a little too much. I've got nothing bad to say about the stock figure, but you could make it stand out more by separating the coloring of the figure from the rest of the image.


----------



## Gingy (Jul 25, 2008)

The colorful and vibrant colors kind of crowd up the sig a bit.  Also, the lack of flow with the render is just bad.  But of course, that render is not the best to use for flow.  Nevertheless, it would have been better to pick a render that matched the flow of the sig.   And of course, there's the text.  It's bad, but yeah, nobody really knows how to make the text in a sig look good.


----------

